
Ask HN: Will HN put black bar for the death of Ian? - kiloreux
The death of Ian was just a sad event striking the software and Open Source community, and i strangely believe that this man deserves black bar on HN for all his contributions and help of the technology, do you have an idea if it will happen ?
======
kelt
I hope it does and hope the truth will come to light too.

I vote yes.

------
napsterbr
This was a very sad day for the entire FOSS community and, why not, Computer
Science as a whole. The improvements Ian provided certainly pushed CS forward
in a number of areas. Black bar is certainly deserved, as well as exposing
what really happened.

May Ian's work and legacy motivate existing contributors and bring new ones.

------
bootload
Running debian now, I'd vote Y.

~~~
baldfat
I don't run any deb based systems and I also vote Y

------
jdenning
Yes, please! I don't understand why it hasn't happened yet.

------
byg80
I vote yes.

------
danieltillett
I agree, but at the very least please explain the policy here. Even if it is
what HN feels is right just tell us what the policy is.

------
nxnfufunezn
I vote Yes

------
bronz
I vote yes.

